# Snake bite on th face



## mrmikk (Jan 13, 2007)

Some of you may have seen this already, I think it has done the rounds, but it is a well taken pic.

Mikk


----------



## BeardyBen (Jan 13, 2007)

what does the word on the snake say?


----------



## codeth (Jan 13, 2007)

Owned ?


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 13, 2007)

I have never noticed that before, looks like it says O W N E D

Mikk


----------



## chickenman (Jan 13, 2007)

well im guessing it says owned, cause that guy got owned.
didnt some 1 have that as their avatar on here?


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah it is sum1's avatar pic. Good photo.


----------



## hodges (Jan 13, 2007)

haha lol unlucky  (to who ever it was)
cheers
brad


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Jan 13, 2007)

junglemads avatar


----------



## CJ1978 (Jan 13, 2007)

Maybe in case it got away.... Stop people trying to kill it!? I Image that guy might be thinking otherwise 


codeth said:


> Owned ?


----------



## Chris89 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm sorry but, that looks so fake to me?


----------



## Jakee (Jan 14, 2007)

O W N E D 
He DID Get O W N E D
Thanks For Sharing


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 21, 2007)

it looks more like he got bitted then whoever had the photo edited it


----------



## Kyro (Jan 21, 2007)

It is real, & i'm pretty sure the poor guy getting munched was a photographer.


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jan 21, 2007)

great pic but it looks like it was photoshoped. i don;t think anyone would let a snake just bite there face


cheers matt


----------



## grimbeny (Jan 21, 2007)

YEa it looks a little suss. How does a snake bite u from that angle anyway.


----------



## nocajudo (Jan 21, 2007)

no back to what i previously said it is real but they photoshoped the owned onto it


----------



## weptyle (Jan 21, 2007)

great pic seen it before though. but still a good photo.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah, the word "owned" isn't on the original pic. It looks to me like someone else may be holding the snake as it's striking.


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 27, 2007)

Regardless..glad it didn't happen to me.


----------



## dmx69errulz (Jan 27, 2007)

there was vid in america funny vid show where a python bites owner and teath brake off in his mouth it was birth day party for the snake


----------



## jham66 (Jan 27, 2007)

Cool! I mean OUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 27, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Regardless..glad it didn't happen to me.


 
You are not wrong!!


----------

